# RAW/BARF feeders........



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

.........is there any food you would not feed your dogs?

On another forum I use some are feeding day old chicks which I couldn't and another has snakes so feeds her dogs rats/mice/hamsters and is looking at feeding Guinea pigs  ( she isn't a horrible person by the way so this is not aimed at her personally just  at the animals being fed)


So it got me thinking what foods would be a no- no for you? and what would you be willing to try?


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

i dont know. i would be interested in feeding game to my girls rabit etc.

i know a woman who saw a hawk or something catch a pidgeon over her house that was then chased off by some other birds making it drop the dead pidgeon in her garden, she fed it to her ferrot who was very chuffed.


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

I would feed rabbit but not a whole one with fur.

To be honest am bit of a coward- would prefer food skinned and no heads!!! can do feet but not the heads


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Guinea pigs!!!! Yuk!!!!
The day old chicks stink too, a few years ago I had a harris hawk and fed him day olds, it wasn't the cleanest of ways to feed as they still have the yolk sack inside them and it goes everywhere (sorry not trying to groos people out) They also don't have that much nutrients in them as they are only a day old, never seen daylight or moved around much, so lacking in a lot of things.
I didn't have a problem feeding the bird these or anything he caught, not that he caught much, its a natural thing but I don't think I could hand over a frozen guinea pig for a dog to eat!
xx


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

Sorry but it's kibble for me!!! I had a pet rabbit up until a few years ago. I know my GSD use to look at it often and I'm sure think "scooby snack" but no, I couldn't and definitely not the day old chicks.....


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

No, nothing! I found it hard giving Izzy a bone. Can't stand even the pigs ears with all the veins and hair. Frozen NI is perfect. Poor little squeaky guinea pigs. Dogs may be derived from wolves but they have been domesticated for a long time and it really doesn't seem appropriate to feed a pet an animal that another person keeps as a pet. We had a hilarious experience last night - a huge spider walked across the lounge, Izzy was intrigued but clearly very unsure and didn't attempt to catch or kill it.


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

caradunne said:


> No, nothing! I found it hard giving Izzy a bone. Can't stand even the pigs ears with all the veins and hair. Frozen NI is perfect. Poor little squeaky guinea pigs. Dogs may be derived from wolves but they have been domesticated for a long time and it really doesn't seem appropriate to feed a pet an animal that another person keeps as a pet. We had a hilarious experience last night - a huge spider walked across the lounge, Izzy was intrigued but clearly very unsure and didn't attempt to catch or kill it.


Oh I get annoyed at Milly as she kills them. I often try and distract her if I see them scuttling across the floor. But the minute you go out the little madam gets them. 

I don't mind them- in fact we name the bigs ones Boris and I just leave them.


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

My three enjoyed Turkey necks this evening. It took them longer to eat than the chicken carcasses I gave them last week. I adore seeing the three of them in a row on my patio really working hard for their tea and enjoying every morsel. 

Karen xx


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

caradunne said:


> No, nothing! I found it hard giving Izzy a bone. Can't stand even the pigs ears with all the veins and hair. Frozen NI is perfect. Poor little squeaky guinea pigs. Dogs may be derived from wolves but they have been domesticated for a long time and it really doesn't seem appropriate to feed a pet an animal that another person keeps as a pet. We had a hilarious experience last night - a huge spider walked across the lounge, Izzy was intrigued but clearly very unsure and didn't attempt to catch or kill it.


people keep chickens as pets and most people eat them too. some people keep pigs as pets but bacon is still very popular, Fish are also a popular pet but people still eat fish and chips etc


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

I prefer the food not to look like it did when alive!


----------

